# How to tune Omnisphere in Just Intonation in different keys??



## musicevolution (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello and thank you from the bottom of my heart for existing (the forum and all you members)

I love music in just intonation and Ive been clawing my ears out trying to tune it.

As you might know Ominsphere has present tunings and ability to load .tun files. This is wonderful, it even has a Just Intonation preset.

My BIG question is: As omnisphere's alternative tunings are always based upon the key of C. How would I go about acquiring .tun files that would tune it to other keys?

Thank you so much for your knowledge!


----------



## musicevolution (Nov 27, 2019)

Otonal said:


> There are a couple of possible methods, depending on the OS.
> 
> For practically all of them, use the excellent online Scale Workshop site to export your TUN files with different base pitches, on a one-at-a-time basis:
> 
> ...



My God, thank you so much for your answer, you made my evening! This is alot to go through! Im DMing you now, and again, thank you so much for this info!


----------

